# Blog



## maríafernanda

Hi everyone.... could anyone tell me in spanish the meaning of "blog"?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Sandra

As far as I know, the word "blog" (the weblog) is used in Spanish, there is no need to translate it.

In the "Diccionario, Glosario términos relacionados con los Blogs" I found that they can also be called bitácoras:

weblog: a veces se conocen como blogs o bitácoras. Es el producto final en Internet de lo que puede ser un diario, noticias, página web personal.... Los contenidos dependend de tí


----------



## maríafernanda

Gracias Sandra :-D


----------



## toniga

One question:  Is it "blog"  or "log" ??

Blog. Not found in the dictionary.  but thanks for the explanation, Sandra.

"log" bitácora, right.


----------



## angelosus

Que es exactamente los "Blog"? es lo mismo que los foros? conoceis algun ejemplo de pagina donde pueda ver esto?


----------



## Masood

blog se breve para weB LOG. Es algo parecido a los foros o un tablón de anuncios/mensajes de un foro.


----------



## supercrom

angelosus said:
			
		

> ¿Qué es exactamente los "Blog"?, ¿es lo mismo que los foros?, ¿conocéis algún ejemplo de página donde pueda ver esto?



Blog < weblog
La palabra blog viene de weblog.

Es *"un sitio 'web' que contiene un diario personal en línea con reflexiones, comentarios y enlaces"* de acuerdo con MERRIAM-WEBSTER. Más información acerca de esta palabra en: 'Blog', Palabra del Año.

Más info

Ejemplo:
http://www.yopiensodeque.blogspot.com/
http://cameradude.blogspot.com/
http://blogs.universia.net/
http://www.blogger.com/start

*CROM*


----------



## alfasi55

Signifacado da la palabra Blog en Espanol


----------



## Leopold

"Blog" proviene de "web log", o sea "registro de web".
Un "blog" actualmente es una página web en la que una persona escribe y las demás leen (o responden). Una especie de diario público. Hay quién lo llama "bitácora" en español.
Hay blogs de muchos tipos: Google tiene un blog oficial,  hay blogs sobre estrenos de cine, sobre observación de  motores de búsqueda, etc.

Saludos,
Leo


----------



## DARIO NARANJO MAYORGA

angelosus said:
			
		

> Que es exactamente los "Blog"? es lo mismo que los foros? conoceis algun ejemplo de pagina donde pueda ver esto?


 

LOG. La expresion LOG tiene dos connotaciones. La primera que es como SUSTANTIVO que significa "tronco", tambien significa el diario de abordo en un barco o nave aérea, es como la bitácora. Finalmente, en términos matemáticos significa "LOGaritmo".
Como verbo se acota a la segunda definición; es decir de DIARIO, pero como acción; es decir, REGISTRAR, o ANOTAR. En inglés también se aduce como ANOTARSE, REGISTRARSE.
BLOG.finalmente la palabra blog viene de dos términos, el primero que es WEB, quedó la "B" y se adirió a LOG, y quedó BLOG.


----------



## RainWoman

*http://www.blogger.com*


----------



## steph.lewis

y ¿cómo se la traduciría esta palabra nueva?


----------



## supercrom

Alguna vez escuché "BITÁCORA".

Saludos


----------



## averdeal

Hola, quisiera conocer el significado de  esta palabra , en español, en el diccionario no está incluida


----------



## Soy Yo

Creo que es un neologismo que se ha formado de la combinación "web log" >"weblog">"...blog".

Si buscas en la web, vas a ver que muchas personas ponen un tipo de página "blog" en que expresan sus opiniones y otras personas pueden dejar comentarios.

No sé qué dirá la RAE pero me imagino que los hispanoparlantes comprenden (y dicen?) "blog".


----------



## Bettie

Sí, yo le digo blog, y es para mí una página personal donde se expresan opiniones o lo que quiera que la persona dueña del mismo quiera.


----------



## yungaman

cualquier persona con conocimientos muy basicos de internet puede tener un blog. este es el mio: bullalatuya.blogspot.com

saludos.


----------



## orion

Ahora también hay "*flogs*", también conocidos como "*foto*logs".

(Algunos ejemplos aquí: http://www.bitacoras.com/directorio/fotologs).


----------



## scrappydappy

I imagine "blog" is the same word in Spanish but if anyone can confirm that would be great. I'm particularly interested in Mexican Spanish.


----------



## Aliena

I don't know if there's a spanish word that means exactly the same as blog, but here in Spain it's used everywhere as it is :blog.


----------



## mithrellas

The Spanish word is "bitácora" but not everybody use it so, you can use "blog" and I think everybody will understand you.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Grekh

In México we also use the word "blog", "bitácora" no se usa en estos casos.


----------



## Juliomelecio

Some time ago I consulted CNN and they gave me to answers:
1.  A short for *Web Log* and
*2. Log book,* same as you have discribed as bitácora o libro de registros.
I also consulted BBCmundo and they gave me no answer after several attempts.
I don't understand the use of these two meanings in the internet thoug.
Chao


----------



## crises

"Blog" para referirse a las páginas web basadas en un sistema de "entradas diarias" en castellano no tiene un término en concreto. Es un concepto demasiado nuevo para la RAE.

"Bitácora" es la traducción de "log book" pero es exclusiva de la terminología marítima. Más de una persona la ha propuesto como traducción de "blog", pero no ha cuajado entre los usuarios puesto que "blog" es más corta y no es complicada de pronunciar.


----------



## Dracula

Masood said:
			
		

> blog se breve para weB LOG. Es algo parecido a los foros o un tablón de anuncios/mensajes de un foro.


 

blog es la abreviación de weB LOG.


I hope it helps you!


----------



## estelar44

what´smeans blog?
que significa blog en internet


----------



## andym

Short for 'web log' - an online journal.


----------



## lily8

estelar44 said:


> What does blog mean?
> que significa blog en internet


----------



## Rintintín

¿Entonces, un "blog" es un foro o cómo lo llamamos en español?


----------



## JaimeUy

No exactamewnte. Es un foro de un hombre sólo.
Pero esa pregunta hazla a Wikipedia y saldrás hecha una experta.


----------



## bex2341

hi,
how do you say 'blog' in spanish? in the context of people writing blogs on the internet.
thanks


----------



## SmallJosie

bitácora ?


----------



## speedier

Don't know about the Spanish, but I seem to remember that Blog is an abbreviation for Weblog, for what it's worth.


----------



## mulmex

I don't know about writing it, but here in México, my students say blog with a Spanish accent...  it may be one of those words that doesn't have to be translated...   that's my guess anyway.

Xonito


----------



## xOoeL

La gente le dice bitácora o diario (Web), pero a mí me parece que ninguna de esas palabras casa totalmente con lo que es un Web log, por eso siempre digo _blog _(en cursiva mientras no esté en el DRAE).


----------



## Martintxo

Se utiliza blog normalmente. Yo mismo tengo uno en una página tan poco sospechosa como periodistadigital.com que acoge unos 100 blogs y es la terminología que usamos (blogs.periodistadigital.com)


----------



## SmallJosie

Tengo un amigo que insiste en llamarlo "bitácora". Los demás dicen "blog" pero tengo entendido que la palabra "correcta" sí que es bitácora, aunque la realidad sea otra


----------



## xOoeL

*bitácora**.*
 (Del fr. _bitacle_, por _habitacle_).
* 1.* f._ Mar._ Especie de armario, fijo a la cubierta e inmediato al timón, en que se pone la aguja de marear.  (¡Qué mal queda lo de "marear"!)

"Cuaderno de bitácora (Web)" sí sería correcto, pero no "bitácora".
De todas formas, yo digo blog precisamente para no quitarle la parte "Web"


----------



## SmallJosie

Pues le voy a marear a mi amigo con esta definición


----------



## Martintxo

Me temo, SmallJosie, que bitácora tienes los días contados en este contexto.

Y xOoeL, bitácora en este sentido viene de "cuaderno de bitácora", que es el libro donde se apuntan las incidencias de la navegación (María Moliner).


----------



## xOoeL

SmallJosie said:


> Pues le voy a marear a mi amigo con esta definición



Me parto .


----------



## CABARET

Definitivamente se usa blog, tal cual.
mi blog: ladelcabaret.blogspot.com

Saludos mexicanos.


----------



## efedege

angelosus said:


> Que es exactamente los "Blog"? es lo mismo que los foros? conoceis algun ejemplo de pagina donde pueda ver esto?


HOla..! Como Estas..? Espero que bien.. A mi Parecer esta hablando de Book - Log.
Log puede ser tomado como registro, y Book es libro, a mi pareceer esta hablando de Book-log = Blog


----------



## incaprincess

From what I've heard, the word "blog" is actually the combination of "biographical log" , aka BLOG.


----------



## artsyfats

Buenos Dias a todos! 

Como decimos en espanol "active users of a blog"??

Muchas gracias


----------



## Klayman

usuarios activos de un blog o simplemente "bloggers"

saludos
Klayman


----------



## mark-english

blog is actually short for "weblog". See marketingterms.com/dictionary/blog/.


----------



## mark-english

Thanks for the translation info, by the way.


----------



## mark-english

Creo que es weblog. Mira por ejemplo el sitio: marketingterms.com/dictionary/blog/


----------



## mikelowen10

cuaderno de bitácora, but no one says that, we all use the English word as an anglicism


----------



## chataarnesen

mikelowen10 said:


> cuaderno de bitácora, but no one says that, we all use the English word as an anglicism




es corecto se usa para bitacora (BLOG)


----------



## angie25

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
Hi, is there any but any Spanish definition of "blog"?

Actually, how do you define "blog", what is this?

I will thank your help because I will write blogs nos and I do not even understand properly what is this !

Ang


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

Es una palabra que se esta usando tanto que no se me ocurrió como se diría en español; sin embargo, encontré estas deficiniones en español, en las cuales se usa igual, sin traducir, puede que te sirva así: *Blog
*
Saludos.


----------



## angie25

Muchas gracias fsabroso,

Ya entendi el significado, y entiendo que traduccion no existe, se dice blog tambien en español y punto.

Saludos !!!


----------



## el_novato

Hola.

"Blog" es usado en su mayoria sin traducir en internet, una traducción sería "bitácora". 



InterpreterALE said:


> * ... en un blog* (bitácora electrónica, diario electrónico, o boletín electrónico)



Saludos.


----------



## angie25

Muchas gracias Novato,

Sabes? Eso de boletin electronico me encanto, creo que asi lo voy a adoptar.

Saludos !!!


----------



## LaChikis

Hola! La palabra que se utiliza en espanol es *bitacora*. Hay personas que prefieren utilizar los terminos en espanol, antes que en ingles y en un curso de web 2.0 que hice todos los programadores y los profesores le llamaban blog o bitacora. 

(Lo siento mucho por las tildes y las egnes pero mi teclado esta en ingles!)


----------

